# need a dx



## suzannereed (Feb 11, 2009)

What could I use for a dx of status post penile prosthesis?


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Feb 11, 2009)

Maybe V45.89?


----------



## suzannereed (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you, Kelly!


----------



## jeevapt_09 (May 26, 2009)

*icd*

V45.89 CORRECT CODE FOR post penile prosthesis.


----------



## mitchellde (May 26, 2009)

V45.89 is not allowed as a first listed dx code you will need something else first such as followup codes or aftercare codes or fitting and adjustment codes.


----------

